# Lost Jackson Rocker Creek boat on fish creek



## progers (Jan 27, 2004)

A buddy dislocated his shoulder and took a nasty swim in lower fish. We couldn't get his boat( blue jackson rocker creek boat) and werner paddle. It could have washed into the yampa town run through steamboat. Please call if any info (970) 846-9335. Thanks, Pat


----------

